# Make a Custom MH 10-11' Casting Heaver for $20



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&QueryText=whupping&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1

1. Buy this 9' casting rod at Cabelas for $19.99. 

2. Remove the about 10" of cork in the end

3. Slide and glue a 2 foot aluminum pipe over the exposed rod with the cork removed (leave enough for handle). If you are a painter the aluminum pipe for the roller extention handle fits perfectly over the graphite end of the pole.

4. Use Elmers Ultimate glue for its expanding properties when drying and harding.

5. DONE. It is super tough and can cast 6 oz without a problem.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

oh, save the original end cap...it fits the new alumiunum extension perfectly. DONE


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

correction: price for the casting 9' has increased to $24.99


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Interesting have any pics of yours?


----------

